# Review: Klarus XT11S: micro-USB tactical light, XP-L HI V3, 1100 lumens; (beams)hots



## kj75 (May 24, 2016)

A couple of weeks ago, Klarus has updated the XT11 by redesigning the light and adding some new features. So, the XT11S is there: a tactical light that has a new charging function, a brighter led and some interesting features. A specialty of the XT11S is that its programmable, so everyone can choose it favorite mode. Let’s have a closer look at the XT11S, also compared to some equal flashlights! 

*the upgraded „S-version“ of the Klarus XT11
*





*
a tactical torch
*




*
powered by a XP-L HI V3 LED
*




*
has interesting features
*




*
To start with, the features and specifications here, given by Klarus:
*
*• Upgraded 4th generation ultra-compact, lightweight, super-bright tactical flashlight Superior performance protected by two original patents*
*• The CREE XP-L HI V3 LED, delivering a maximum output of 1100 lumens, provides a strong spotlight with a maximum beam distance of up to 330 metres
• Dual tactical tail switch as well as side switch are easy to operate and designed to satisfy any user requirements
• Multi-purpose with clear, versatile functions: Straight 2 Strobe, Instant Turbo, Instant Low-light, Memorized Function ability, SOS, Side
Switch Lock Function, Battery Capacity Indicator, USB Rechargeable, ITS Smart Temperature Control System, Easy Mode Change
• Ultra compact and lightweight (head diameter 34.9mm, body diameter 25.4mm, length 139mm), net weight 115g (without battery).
• Patented dual tactical tail switch for easy non-visual, one-handed touch operation; Quick and easy to correctly locate the switches in the dark and activate the flashlight
instantly
• Three operating modes: Classic Tactical Setting,Outdoor Setting and Tactical Assault Setting
• Direct Recharging Function: Micro-USB general charging port with protective cover, giving dustproof, antifouling and waterproof properties
• Smart digital charging system tracks charging to ensure rapid, safe recharging and prevent overcharging
• Smart ITS temperature control system monitors internal temperature and adjusts output for maximum brightness, protecting the LEDs
and internal components to ensure safety, stability and optimum performance
• Constant current circuit with no PWM dimming to prevent flickering
• Side switch incorporates a specially designed lock function to prevent accidental illumination
This precludes power drainage during storage or travelling and prevents eye damage should children play with the flashlight
• Battery capacity indicator display enables you to control usage according to remaining charge
• Dual springs in head and tail for improved drop and shock resistance
• Reverse-battery protection prevents damage to both flashlight and battery
• Aircraft grade aluminum, CNC precision machined cell, Military III hard anodic oxidation, wear resistant, portable and strong
• Stainless Steel bezel design for better protection of internal components
• Integrated head and tube design for more efficient heat dissipation
• Durable tempered glass lens with AR film plating forscratch resistance*

*Und the technical specs:
*
*• Utilizes CREE XP-L HI V3 LED with a lifespan of up to 50,000 hours*
*• Classic Tactical Setting as factory default
• Working voltage: 2.5V-8.4V
• Compatible Batteries: 1x 18650 battery with PCB protection or 2 x CR123A batteries ( Do not use 16340 batteries)
• Charging time: Depends on the battery capacity
Formula: charging time= (capacity of battery/1000mA+1H)
• Body colour: Black
• Reflector: Smooth reflector
• Switch type: Dual Tactical Tail Switch and Side Switch
• Dimension: (Head)34.9mm×(Body)25.4mm×(Length)139mm
• Net weight: 115 g (Excluding battery)
• Material: Aircraft-grade aluminum 6061-T6, Type III hard-anodized
• Waterproof: IPX-8 (underwater 2 metres)
• Lens: Toughened ultra-clear glass with anti-corrosion AR coating
*
*And the output specs:
*





*Unboxing:
*
The box is easy to recognize: a colorful but cramped carton… Store away the XT11S in this box isn’t an easy job; the box will tear out easily. But, overall it looks nice at neat. A Klarus box is, like we’re used off, a complete box: all we need is inside. Because we don’t need a separate charger, but only a phone charger or an usb-port, we can start up straight. Have a look at some pictures below, that show the box and the contents!

*a colorful box
*




*
without secrets.. because all specs are mentioned
*




*
all-in: ready to go!
*




*
Impressions:
*
First impression: A real compact, tactical light that has good “feels”. The XT11S has a nice, deep black color and is well finished: The build-quality and finished is well-done, I couldn’t detect any defects. Also a good job on the machining; the used materials are of good quality. The grey laser engraving is also fine. The side button (with built-in power check) is the same Klarus used at the BK30 bike-light. Also thank to the tactical ring the XT11S has good anti-rolling design. The clip (that is detachable) is one of the strongest I met until now. The micro-usb-port has a rubber cover that seals well. But there always the risk that the cover will lose a little during when using the XT11S. This means you always have to be careful in rainy of wet conditions and ensure the cover is closed. The XT11S has a smooth and clean reflector and a well-centered XP-L HI V3 led. Especially, a thrower needs a perfectly centered led, so I’m happy with this. During opening the light, the threads run smooth and without scratching; but please take care of your lights and lube your threads regularly. Advantage of a rechargeable light like this is that you don’t need to open it for charging. Inside the light, that has double springs, it looks ok. Only thing I noticed are some glue-rest below the spring in the lights’ head. But summarizing, I can tell I like the XT11S: The build-quality and finishing are well-done, certainly for a light in this price range. Please have a look at a couple of impression-pictures too!
*
the S-upgrade to the Klarus XT11
*




*
a compact, tactical light
*




*
the renewed side-button 
*




*
dual-switch at the bottom
*




*
not too big
*




*
can tailstand, but it isn’t steady standing
*




*
a smooth reflector and the typical, flat led
*




*
that is well-centered
*




*
comes including a flat-top 18650
*




*
always and easy direct-strobe thanks to the special button 
*




*
a look into the tailcap
*




*
and into the tube.. some glue rests below the spring here
*




*
a close-up to the rubber cover that seals the micro-usb port
*




*
the Klarus XT11S is well-finished
*




*
a closer look to the XP-L HI V3 led
*




*
easy to control 
*




*
a nice black color
*




*
and an attractive appearance
*




*
the XT11S fits well in the delivered holster 
*




*
easy to add-on: the lanyard
*




*
some outdoor pictures here…
*





*outside the light no specialties visible..
*




*
but inside…
*




*
its high-tech! 
*




*
waterproof to IPX-8 
*




*
User interface:
*
The XT11S is rather compact and fits well in the hand. The interface fits well for one-hand operation. Both switches at the bottom have a clear pressure point, the side button hasn’t a clear pressure point. Silent operation (without audible clicks) is possible, depending on the used main-mode. The side-button has an integrated power check: after turning on the XT11S, this indicator-led will light up in green, red or orange. It also warns when the voltage is low or if the cells are installed incorrectly. Charging the light is an easy job: Any power source that has a micro-usb jack can be used.

Everyone can control the XT11S, I mean turn on and off the light and change modes, but this light is designed to do more with it! Special feature of the XT11S is that you can adjust three different main modes, depending on actual situation. 

Adjusting the XT11S works like this: Press and hold the side-button for about 10 seconds; until the light flickers (like a strobe-mode). Mind to keep the button pressed! Choose your desired mode by using the strobe / mode button, after every press the light will change the main-mode an blink once, twice, or three times. Easy job, it can’t go wrong…

*Modes:
*
The XT11S has totally four normal modes: LOW > MED > HIGH > TURBO. The modes are well spaced, even though the LOW (that has 10 lumens) is for me too bright. So, maybe, in total five modes in future and a real moonlight would be a good option here. The XT11S has two special modes: STROBE and SOS. Also three special modes for the XT11S here (depending on actual mainmode):

*Using the forward clicky will bring direct-TURBO; in tactical / hunting and outdoor-mode (by pressing and holding the side button) you will have direct-LOW. The second button at the lights’ tail brings direct-STROBE.
*
*Releasing the tailcap about a full turn will LOCK-OUT the XT11S.
*
I’ll show you the modes and possibilities of the light (thanks to the clear manual Mr. Schiermeier has added):

*1. Tactical Mode:*

*• *Forward clicky > a half press for momentary-on, a full press / click for constant-on. (starts always at TURBO).
*• *If on, change modes by (short) pressing the mode / strobe button, only three modes available: TURBO > HIGH > LOW; a longer press brings STROBE, a press longer than two seconds brings constant-STROBE.
*•* Short press the side-button for on, after that a short click to change modes. This way, the light starts at last used mode. Press and hold the side-button for off.
*•* A quick double press to the side button brings STROBE. Click once to shut off.
*•* When off, a long press to the side-button brings instant-LOW. After that, you can cycle through TURBO > HIGH > MED clicking the same button.

*2. Hunting / Outdoor Mode:*

*• *Forward clicky > a half press for momentary-on, a full press / click for constant-on. (starts always at TURBO).
*•* A short press to the mode / strobe-button to cycle through the modes: TURBO > MED > HIGH
*• *Use the side-button to cycle through the modes: TURBO > HIGH > MED > LOW. When off, a longer press than one second will bring direct-LOW. Quick double press: STROBE; again a quick double-press: SOS-mode.

*You can cycle up ánd down using both buttons. Great option here!*

*3. Extreme Tactical Mode:*

Only the clicky and the mode / strobe button work. The side button doesn’t work at this mode.

*• *Forward clicky > a half press for momentary-on, a full press / click for constant-on. (starts always at TURBO).
*• *A short press to the mode / strobe-button brings momentary-STROBE, press 2 seconds or more for constant STROBE 
*• *Side-button has no function

*Smart ITS: 
*
ITS means, that the XT11S, when it gets overheated, automatically will downshift to a lower output level. Good option and update here, because a compact light like this will get hot easily at turbo-mode. 

*Size comparison:
*
A comparison here to some equal lights: All lights shown here have about the same output and almost equal throw. Clear to see here that the XP-L HI needs less place to reach the same or even more distance, and also because of this the XT11S’ head is compact compared to the RS20-brother. 

*18650, Nitecore MH20GT, Klarus XT11S and Klarus RS20
*




*
Nitecore MH20GT, Klarus XT11S and Klarus RS20
*




*
Nitecore MH20GT, Klarus XT11S and Klarus RS20
*




*
the heads: twice XP-L HI V3 and once XM-L2 U2
*




*
the tails:* *Nitecore MH20GT, Klarus XT11S and Klarus RS20
*




*
Tint:
*
The XT11S has a coolwhite tint. The tint of the MH20GT is more neutral, the RS20 has a greenish tint in the corona and a slightly bluish tint in the spill. Personally, I would like to see a more neutral tint on the XT11S. 






*Beamprofile:
*
The XT11S has a „thrower-profile”: a narrow hotspot, tiny corona and big spill. However, thanks to the spill a usable profile because the XP-L HI is a powerful led. Therefore it’s not only “hotspot” that the XT11S emits. This is a very useful profile for tactical employability. I could detect any defects in the profile, but at short distance (indoors) I noticed some barely visible rings. No PWM at any mode, so we can say again: Well done Klarus! 

*Beamshots:
*
Starting here by projecting the beam of the XT11S on a white wall, distance about 1 meter away. Outside I’ll compare the XT11S to the other two lights we seen earlier in this review.

*Camera-settings: ISO100, F/2.7, WB daylight, 1/125 sec, 35mm
*




















*GIF-picture:
*





And now, some outdoor shots! Starting again by showing the four normal modes of the XT11S, followed by a GIF; after that some comparison shots with the Nitecore MH20GT and the Klarus RS20!

*Camera-settings: ISO100, F/2.7, WB daylight, 4 sec, 35mm*




















*GIF-picture:
*




*
the XT11S against the Nitecore MH20GT 
*




*
Location 2: the four normal modes of the XT11S
*





*the XT11S against the Klarus RS20
*




*
a shoot-out of the XT11S against the Nitecore MH20GT
*




*
a„throw-picture“: the XT11S against the Nitecore MH20GT. Trees at about 50 meters
*




*
Conclusion:
*
The XT11S is a really nice one and also an interesting flashlight! It’s complete, well-built and (despite of the many possibilities) easy to control. The XP-L HI V3 has good throw, but also enough spill too, what creates a usable beam. The second (hunting / outdoor) mode is my favorite: Especially the instant-modes here and the opportunity to cycle up and down is what I love! 

I would like to see a more neutral tint at the XT11S and also a better indication of the actual main-mode. Now, you always have to wait ten seconds to check this out..

I can recommend this light to everyone who want a compact, tactical light that has good throw; and can be adjusted to your wishes. Also the price of about € 89,- make this Klarus an interesting option!

*Thanks to Klaruslight and Mr. Schiermeier for the proper shipping!*


----------



## Taz80 (May 24, 2016)

Excellent review and beam shots thank you.


----------



## KeepingItLight (May 25, 2016)

Agreed! Your beam shots are excellent. Great review.


----------



## akhyar (May 25, 2016)

Excellent review and great beam shots!


----------



## jedi_master (May 29, 2016)

You did a great job with your review so I bought one!  So far so good and love the tactical dual tail switch which is one of the reasons I bought the light. One minor issue I found so far is the battery charging indicator turns green (meaning fully charged) while the battery voltage is 4.16. My MH20GT will fully charge to 4.2V.


----------



## kj75 (May 30, 2016)

jedi_master said:


> One minor issue I found so far is the battery charging indicator turns green (meaning fully charged) while the battery voltage is 4.16. My MH20GT will fully charge to 4.2V.



How did you check? Using a voltmeter, or the integrated check at the MH20GT?

Will check both, and keep you updated about..


----------



## Trevilux (May 30, 2016)

Nice review, incredible beamshots!!
I love my XT11S, my preferred tactical option for outdoor last weeks. The beam is perfect for this!!
Regards.


----------



## jedi_master (May 30, 2016)

kj75 said:


> How did you check? Using a voltmeter, or the integrated check at the MH20GT?
> 
> Will check both, and keep you updated about..



Obviously, I have to use voltmeter for the XT11S. My voltmeter readout is consistent with the volt readout from the MH20GT. I wish mode/strobe switch operation is silent or minimum click sound.


----------



## kj75 (May 31, 2016)

kj75 said:


> How did you check? Using a voltmeter, or the integrated check at the MH20GT?
> 
> Will check both, and keep you updated about..


My results. The pictures tell the story:











For me, this is ok. But it's different to your results.


----------



## jedi_master (May 31, 2016)

Okay. I got the exact same result (4.23V) when I let it charge overnight. So it appears that the battery power indicator turns to green around 4.16V but will continue to charge to 4.23V.


----------



## williamcandra (May 31, 2016)

Does Klarus XT11s compatible with klarus aggresive strike bezel?


----------



## jedi_master (Jun 1, 2016)

williamcandra said:


> Does Klarus XT11s compatible with klarus aggresive strike bezel?



The XT11S comes with a stainless strike bezel. Not sure how aggressive you want but it is pretty aggressive for me. It can do some serious damage for sure. Look may be deceiving because the head isn't large like say M23 from Olight.


----------



## outofthedarkness (Jun 29, 2016)

kj75 said:


> Hi im looking to buy either an MH20GT or a Klaurus XT11S which would you say is a more powerful light?


----------



## outofthedarkness (Jun 29, 2016)

kj75 said:


> My results.




Hi im looking to buy either an MH20GT or a Klaurus XT11S which would you say is a more powerful light?​




*​*


----------



## kj75 (Jun 30, 2016)

outofthedarkness said:


> Hi im looking to buy either an MH20GT or a Klaurus XT11S which would you say is a more powerful light?​



If the size isn't an issue, I would lean forwards to the XT11S, because of its innovative functions. The MH20GT has (relative to its size) more power.


----------



## kreisl (Jul 18, 2016)

what's the voltage of the battery after charging has finished with the integrated USB charging module?

is it as high as 4.224V, no? (EDIT: 4.232V seems to be the steady-state voltage when the flashlight is plugged and shining at the highest setting, which is L2)

i also noticed that the battery indicator LED goes to red-blinking state at a very late stage. for example a 3.1V (measured outside the flashlight offline) NCR18650B battery would turn the flashlight on on Turbo, then automatically step down to High, then step down to Low, and show a solid red LED at the switch button. At that time, because of the fast sequence of step-downs, it is already clear that the battery is depleted. The light would continue to work on Low for maany minutes and with no further indication on the LED. Only after that loong time the LED would finally begin to blink red.

I checked. When i insert a 2.964V (offline) NCR18650B battery, then the LED indicator would go from solid red to blinking red in direct succession. 

In summary it means: if the LED indicator is blinking red, the battery voltage (offline) is below 3.0V. Allerhöchste time to change the battery!!


----------



## kj75 (Jul 22, 2016)

kreisl said:


> what's the voltage of the battery after charging has finished with the integrated USB charging module?
> 
> is it as high as 4.224V, no?


I measured 4.23V


----------



## kreisl (Jul 25, 2016)

kj75 said:


> *a shoot-out of the XT11S against the Nitecore MH20GT
> *



I've been using the *XT11S* "1100lm" for a while now but only today did i care to compare its actual lumens output (not throw!) against my beloved Fenix *PD32* 2016 900lm, also with XP-L HI emitter. In my white wall bounce test i noticed that the klarus spill was dimmer, the hotspot tighter and brighter - well, as expected! Also the Fenix tint was whiter. Good. But then in my double white wall bounce test the output of both lights looked very identical! If i still had to determine the brighter light, i would have given the nod to the Fenix maybe because the minimally tinted Klarus made the bounce look dimmer.

Then i quick checked if somebody else had tried to measure the output in lumens. RS. FREAK wrote a great review on TLF and took a comparative lumens measurement. His result: only 890lm. His lumens reference was a Nitecore *P12GT* (spec'ed 1000lm) with measured 22.480 Lux and 900lm, meaning that neither the Klarus hit the Klarus-spec'ed 1100lm nor the Nitecore hit the Nitecore-spec'ed 1000lm.

And as mentioned, from my own impression, my sole eyes, the Klarus looks as bright as (or even a tiny bit dimmer than) my Fenix which is spec'ed 900lm. My eyes aren't as scientific as a commercial integrating sphere but that's why i always use the fail-safe double bounce.

In the beamshot above, the Nitecore *MH20GT*, Nitecore-spec'ed 1000lm, appears to be brighter than the Klarus, doesn't it?

Okay. The other question would be: Would it really matter (to me, to you, to anybody), if the Klarus was exactly as bright as (or even slightly dimmer than) any 900lm-spec'ed Fenix? I mean, would you, the owner or prospective buyer, be disappointed when finding out that to be really true, a fact? — I must admit that to me the claimed high 1100lm output was one of the selling points. If the light was advertised with 900lm only, then the product would have been less outstanding, less interesting to me.

If readers care about actual lumens output numbers, then we should get both lights and other similarly performing lights under the same hood of a diy integrating sphere and take more of our own lumens measurements. selfbuilt reviewer publishes comparative brightness graphs, so does UPz reviewer. The latter uses purely Fenix lights as reference. So it would be very instructive and revealing to see a detailed technical review by one of the two guys.

So this post of mine was about questioning hard the claimed 1100lm specification, anyone else can corroborate?

EDIT: i did some white wall bounce measurements with my smartphone light sensor and Light Meter Harmony app. On a fully charged 4.20V battery the app measures 101±1 for the Fenix and 98±1 for the Klarus within the first 30sec after activation on Turbo, then the Fenix drops very slowly in output while the Klarus drops a bit faster. On a depleted 3.60V (offline) NCR18650B battery the app measures 69 for the Fenix and 68 for the Klarus seconds after activation on Turbo; clearly, at that low voltage level the battery isn't able anymore to supply the necessary current to produce the nominal lumens output. In either case the app measures a higher bounce value for the Fenix, which confirms my eye-sight observations. well, after all these empirical non-professional observations and measurements, i would conclude that the Klarus is NOT brighter than 900 Fenix lumens, i.e. than a Fenix light which was spec'ed by Fenix with 900lm. such observation/conclusion by me could be correct/true or wrong/false, i don't have a professional integrating sphere to take definitive lumens measurements. however, i would estimate that the probability of correct/true is 85%. based on my sample, i would claim that the Klarus is overspec'ed by exactly 200lm on the Fenix lumens scale.


----------



## silverspurr (Jul 27, 2016)

I like the light which I own in addition to the XT12... on which I used the 'extended strike bezel' on it.

Here's the issue (design flaw) I find with the Klarus 'extended strike bezel' fitting onto the Klarus XT11S 1100 Lumen Tactical Flashlight: 
On this model XT11S... if I take off the default bezel that comes on the light,  the glass lens falls out, it could not fall out on my XT12 as the glass lens does not come in contact with the bezel, it sits behind an aluminum 'lip'... unfortunately there is a design oversight / flaw with the XT11S in that if you put the 'extended strike bezel' on it, the bezel screws down onto the glass, "right up against the glass lens".. if you tighten it too much the lens will crack, not good....it should have been made like the XT12.


----------



## Taz80 (Jul 27, 2016)

That is very strange because my XT11S is like your XT12, the lens sits behind the lip and does not come in contact with the screw on bezel.


----------



## silverspurr (Jul 28, 2016)

Taz80 said:


> That is very strange because my XT11S is like your XT12, the lens sits behind the lip and does not come in contact with the screw on bezel.




Really !!?? 
Then I better contact Klarus or G.G. where I purchased it and find out why mine is like that... thanks for that info!


----------



## kreisl (Jul 30, 2016)

I checked on my unit. The grey bezel screws directly on the glas lens wtf. One can even see lots of "powder" which is imo nothing but pulverized glass by the rotational screwing movement. And i certainly do not see any lips or whatnot. I cannot even see any o-ring near at the reflector or at the glass lens. 

Okay, while this kind of construction & assembly is questionable or unconventional (no o-ring, really??), maybe it was the consequence of making this truly tactical 18650 light as compact as possible?! I'll give this product the benefit of the doubt that it withstands typical situations where water, humidity is involved, like rain, mud, cleaning under water, etc.

From an engineering design standpoint, there are design details at bezel (as just mentioned!), battery tube, cigar grip ring, tail threads (both female and male), and tailcap pill which i find awkward and wouldn't agree with. Yet those are just internal details and they do not affect the operation, functionality, or looks of the flashlight at all, not a tiny bit. Those questionable details (and i don't plan to name them) do not matter, so to speak.

*The USB charging cable merits special mention.* First of all, it's not a USB charge cable but a USB data cable! This is extraordinary, because most USB cables we get from Chinese manufacturers of USB chargers, USB powerbanks, USB flashlights, and similar USB devices where charging (and not data transfer) is the key function, are mere USB charge cables. USB charge cables do not have the USB data pins/data lines wired inside the cable.

But what's more extraordinary, this 'Klarus data cable' is capable of secure high-speed charging omfg!! The male connectors on both ends are excellently tight to insert in the female USB counterparts. The cable quality inside must be excellent too, otherwise i wouldn't get the max. charge rate out of it, 1.74A (shown as "1.68A" on the USB doctor) for my old phone. And on the outside, the cable feels unusual too, matte rubbery (attracts dust, dirt). The cable diameter is thin .. so it's surprising to me to learn that a thin data cable can also be suitable for high-speed charging. Amazing quality (performance, connectors) this Klarus cable has! Of course i don't know how it will hold up over time. The weak point of USB cables including premium USB cables are always their male connectors: the connectors (their performance) degrade fast, very fast.

I've got tons of USB cables from any sources (phones, USB chargers, USB powerbanks, USB flashlights, Tomtom car navigation, and other USB devices, etc), they all can do charging. And i checked them all and compared their performance. The Klarus cable beats them all, a true highlight in the XT11S product packaging, cheers!!


----------



## outofthedarkness (Jul 30, 2016)

Ive just checked mine and mine does not sit on the glass, it screws down metal


----------



## kreisl (Jul 30, 2016)

outofthedarkness said:


> Ive just checked mine and mine does not sit on the glass, it screws down metal



can you show us a series of clear photos of your metal ?


----------



## Taz80 (Jul 30, 2016)

Maybe Klarus had a bad run at the factory and the reflector and lens were assembled out of order. Do you have a lip between the reflector and the lens?


----------



## kreisl (Jul 30, 2016)

deleted


----------



## silverspurr (Jul 30, 2016)

I sent mine back to G.G. where I purchased it in April, they say they will replace it or send it back to Klarus.
I'll use my XT12 which in some ways I actually like better.
I never would have known that it's not supposed to be like that until I posted about it in here.
So thank you 'Taz80' for letting me know yours is not like that.

The Bezel right up against the glass lens, good thing I didn't tighten the extended bezel down too much or the lens would have surely cracked.
Hope I don't have to wait too long to get it replaced.


----------



## kreisl (Jul 31, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Taz80 (Jul 31, 2016)

If you look at the pictures in kj75's excellent review above, you can clearly see the black ring between the lens and bezel.


----------



## kreisl (Jul 31, 2016)

The XT12 head is a 2-part aluminum head, which —once taken apart into 2 halves— enables the person to introduce stuff like o-ring, lens, reflector, from the 'body side' of the flashlight. In a 1-part aluminum conical head, like the XT11S head, there cannot be any metal lip. Think about it.


----------



## goldwing (Jul 31, 2016)

Excellent review! Thanks.


----------



## silverspurr (Aug 1, 2016)

Taz80 said:


> If you look at the pictures in kj75's excellent review above, you can clearly see the black ring between the lens and bezel.



Can you kindly show me the photo you are referring to?
I looked at every photo in this thread and cannot find a photo showing: *"you can clearly see the black ring between the lens and bezel."
*
Thank you.


----------



## silverspurr (Aug 1, 2016)

Would very much appreciate some opinions from others in this thread.

I sent my 1T11S back to G.G. last week... I received this reply today from G.G.:
"_We just received your light. We compared it to other XT11S models and this is the design of the light. There is a rather large O ring behind that glass lens to help absorb the impact. We can ship the light back out to you or if you'd like a refund we will need you to ship the battery that came with the light back before we can do so. Thanks_,"

I am truly puzzled... as after I posted last week in this thread that my Klarus 'extended bezel' goes right up against the glass lens, if tightened down, it surely will crack the glass lens (so I had to keep it tightened just enough to keep it in... but not tight enough to be totally worry free from it unscrewing and possibly falling off).
Additionally... there was/is no O ring between the glass lens and the flashlight itself... if either the default bezel or the extended bezel is removed... the glass lens falls right out, unlike my XT12.. where the lens sits BEHIND a metal lip.

I read three replies to my question/issue: 

One (#30) that says: *"i removed the bezel ring, the lens, and there was no lip and no oring."*

Another reply (#23) says: _*"Ive just checked mine and mine does not sit on the glass, it screws down metal"*

_Another reply (#20) says:_ *"That is very strange because my XT11S is like your XT12, the lens sits behind the lip and does not come in contact with the screw on bezel.

*_I don't get it... my XT11S came with no "O ring" in front of the glass lens to stop the bezel from physically coming in contact right up against the glass lens.. and if you take off either the default bezel or the extended bezel... the lens falls out.

So, obviously as per G.G.'s reply, the XT11S comes like that UNLIKE the XT12.
My two choices: have G.G. return the light back to me with the "missing" O ring or alternatively get a refund.


----------



## Taz80 (Aug 2, 2016)

It shows on the first, eighth and tenth pictures. The black ring under the bezel on my light is a solid metal ring separating the bezel from the reflector. As far as I can tell its a machined part of the light and not removable. The serial number of my light is X13HMO1284, I purchased it at Battery Junction.


----------



## silverspurr (Aug 3, 2016)

Taz80 said:


> It shows on the first, eighth and tenth pictures. The black ring under the bezel on my light is a solid metal ring separating the bezel from the reflector. As far as I can tell its a machined part of the light and not removable. The serial number of my light is X13HMO1284, I purchased it at Battery Junction.



I'm trying to see what photo/s you are referring to, I do not see any photo/s of the XT11S with the "bezel removed" looking "straight at the glass lens".
I'm thinking of returning for a full refund, I don't like removing the default bezel or the extended bezel which I use and the glass lens just falls right out (unlike my XT12) additionally to screw the bezel down and it goes right up against the glass lens and can easily crack it if not careful? 
Poor design in my opinion.


----------



## outofthedarkness (Aug 3, 2016)

Think you have a dud or possible fake. My bezel screws onto black metal which is also fixed part of the light.


----------



## NICSAK (Aug 3, 2016)

I have an xt11s. I can check mine tomorrow and take pictures.


----------



## zs&tas (Aug 3, 2016)

For sure thats a fake light ....


----------



## kreisl (Aug 3, 2016)

NICSAK said:


> take pictures.


clear, close-ups.
thanks, appreciated. looking forward. kreisl


----------



## silverspurr (Aug 3, 2016)

Just received this message in email from Klarus, there was definitely a design flaw in the batch with the one I receved:

From Klarus:
*"Hi Mark, I learn form our engineer that from the second batch, our XT11S has already been improved for the lens. 
You can contact the G.G. to change one for you."

*I knew the glass lens is not supposed to fall out onto the floor when the bezel is removed... and additionally, the bezel should NOT come in contact physically with the glass lens which can easily crack it if tightened down.


----------



## silverspurr (Aug 3, 2016)

outofthedarkness said:


> Think you have a dud or possible fake. My bezel screws onto black metal which is also fixed part of the light.




Purchased directly from Going Gear, not a fake I returned it to G.G. and was told today: "We checked all our stock XT11S's they are ALL like that."
Obviously they have the ones with the design flaw, which is the batch that mine came from back in April.


----------



## outofthedarkness (Aug 4, 2016)

No way. Glad you resolved it


----------



## kreisl (Aug 4, 2016)

My XT11S head is 1-part head construction. If there were a metal lip near the bezel area, HOW would you be able to insert the lens such that it can sit BEHIND the metal lip?


----------



## silverspurr (Aug 6, 2016)

kreisl said:


> of course they are.
> 
> 
> this does not say anything about a metal lip (as integral part of the aluminum head construction). actually, this does not say anything. other than that they have confirmed/implied that G.G. has the 'changed second batch' in stock; otherwise they would NOT refer you to G.G. for an exchange unit, nah would they?
> ...




No one said G.G. "currently has the second batch in stock", Klarus clearly informed me that the second batch will soon be sent to G.G. and I can exchange mine, period.

I own the XT12, on the XT12 the lens sits behind a metal lip, (as confirmed by (#20) who says:_ *"That is very strange because my XT11S is like your XT12, the lens sits behind the lip and does not come in contact with the screw on bezel.
*_My XT11S should be like my XT12, lens sits behind metal lip and can't fall out when the bezel is removed.

I'm definitely having this model exchanged when they do come in which will put an end to the lens falling out onto the floor when the bezel is removed and doesn't crack the lens when I screw down the extended bezel which literally presses up against the glass lens, poor design.
I'll gladly exchange this for the second batch with a better thought out redesign when they come in.


----------



## kreisl (Aug 6, 2016)

deleted


----------



## silverspurr (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## outofthedarkness (Aug 7, 2016)

My xt11s is the same as above pic on right. Bezel sits on metal


----------



## kreisl (Aug 7, 2016)

deleted


----------



## outofthedarkness (Aug 8, 2016)

It is I will get some pics


----------



## outofthedarkness (Aug 8, 2016)

I have pics but can't upload

There is obviously 2 versions of this light doing the rounds


----------



## kreisl (Aug 8, 2016)

1-part head:


----------



## silverspurr (Aug 8, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## outofthedarkness (Aug 10, 2016)

Same as above pic on the right. It screws onto metal not onto glass. Its lovely


----------



## harrrry (Aug 10, 2016)

kreisl said:


> since you don't listen to me,
> i will in turn not listen to you either and not believe you when
> you claim, after having gotten the replacement from gg, that it's got a lip now.
> 
> ...



I can't believe how arrogant and obnoxious you are, I signed up just to say that.

My XT11S that arrived today:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 11, 2016)

I am about ready to close this thread, regarding the impolite behavior taking place. There was no need for this thread to be all about two people who disagree with each other, and are not courteous to each other. Please use the Report a Post option to report unacceptable behavior.

Bill


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 11, 2016)

I removed one post that contains a quote and comment that can only continue the diatribe.

Bill


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 11, 2016)

I removed your post kreisl. It just continues the diatribe. Please direct concerns, if any, to PM's.

Bill


----------



## silverspurr (Aug 13, 2016)

harrrry said:


> I can't believe how arrogant and obnoxious you are, I signed up just to say that.
> 
> My XT11S that arrived today:



Thank you for taking and posting that photo... the inside on my XT11S's head looks nothing like yours... the lens on mine is not protected behind the metal lip as yours is.
Yours is the correctly designed one... lens can not fall out when bezel is removed and when either Klarus bezel (the default or more aggressive extended bezel) is tightened down it cannot crack the glass lens by directly touching it (as mine does).
Thanks again for your photo.


----------



## kreisl (Aug 23, 2016)

I am wondering how the head construction is in the *XT11GT*, obviously the "officially updated version/model" and successor of *XT11S*:

http://www.klaruslight.com/index.php?m=content&c=index&a=show&catid=128&id=136 

Their not even cousins. They look like twin brothers!! So who would want to buy the XT11S anymore, if the XT11GT is more powerful, brighter, better electronically regulated and has otherwise identical look and functions?


----------



## outofthedarkness (Aug 24, 2016)

No way. Is it bigger?


----------



## silverspurr (Aug 31, 2016)

silverspurr said:


> Thank you for taking and posting that photo... the inside on my XT11S's head looks nothing like yours... the lens on mine is not protected behind the metal lip as yours is.
> Yours is the correctly designed one... lens can not fall out when bezel is removed and when either Klarus bezel (the default or more aggressive extended bezel) is tightened down it cannot crack the glass lens by directly touching it (as mine does).
> Thanks again for your photo.



Update as of Aug. 31st, as suggested by Klarus, I sent my XT11S back to my dealer and they replaced it with a new one from the latest batch with the design that keeps the glass lens 'behind' a metal lip, the one I returned (purchased April 2016) there was no protective metal lip inside under the bezel.


----------



## andygold (Apr 4, 2018)

Resurrecting an old thread...sorry!

I've pretty much chosen to get this light for my own particular needs. It seems to have more of what I want, especially with Turbo run-time, compared to the GT models. With that said, my questions are:

What is the approximate run-time in Turbo before the light throttles down the brightness? When it does throttle down, does it drop down to the 400 lumens High Mode, or to some brightness level somewhere between High and Turbo? I realize that ambient temperature will affect overheating, and that there probably is no exact time frame that one can say it will stay in Turbo, but is it typically one minute or three minutes, or more like an hour for example?


----------

